# Xã hội ngày càng hiện đại đi kèm với ô nhiễm



## toilatoi (8/5/21)

Xã hội ngày càng hiện đại đi kèm với ô nhiễm Cảm giác lo lắng, đầy hơi, trầm cảm , mất ngủ, mệt mỏi hoặc đau đầu mãn tính đều có thể bắt nguồn từ nguyên nhân đơn giản nhưng khó xác định: Dị ứng. máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng Thậm chí, tăng cân còn liên quan tới phản ứng của cơ thể với một số hóa chất trong môi trường xung quanh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nguyên nhân nào gây dị ứng ? Leo Galland, tiến sĩ kiêm tác giả của cuốn sách “The Allergy Solution: The Surprising Hidden Truth about Why You Are Sick and How to Get Well” đã chỉ ra, giá bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp 30 triệu người Mỹ và hơn một tỷ người trên toàn thế giới thực sự không biết bản thân đang mắc dị ứng . Dị ứng có thể là nguyên nhân đằng sau các triệu chứng mãn tính vốn thay đổi thất thường và tình trạng viêm trong cơ thể. Theo tiến sĩ Leo: “Chúng càng tác động tới cơ thể trong thời gian dài thì khả năng mắc dị ứng càng cao”. James Baker, chuyên gia y khoa kiêm giám đốc điều hành Trung tâm nghiên cứu Food Allergy Research and Education (FARE) giải thích, 100 năm trước, hầu như không có ai mắc dị ứng nhưng ngày nay có nhiều yếu tố môi trường lẫn bên trong góp phần gây nên tình trạng này. Tiêu thụ thực phẩm, tiếp xúc với hóa chất và không khí ô nhiễm đều là những thách thức không nhỏ tới hệ miễn dịch. Dù vậy, nếu biết cách hạn chế hoặc phòng tránh các tác nhân này, bạn hoàn toàn có thể kiểm soát dị ứng và có được một cơ thể khỏe mạnh. Làm cách nào để phòng chống dị ứng? Dưới đây là 4 thay đổi về lối sống bạn có thể thực hiện ngay bây giờ nhằm giảm bớt hoặc ngăn ngừa tình trạng dị ứng: Bổ sung flavonoid: Hãy lựa chọn các loại trái cây, rau củ và gia vị nhà bếp có màu sắc rực rỡ, đặc biệt là dâu tây , mùi tây và các đồ uống như trà ô long . Đây là những thực phẩm sở hữu nhiều chất dinh dưỡng có khả năng tăng cường chức năng miễn dịch. Kiểm tra quần áo: Đừng ngại ngần loại bỏ những chiếc quần bó chẽn và áo ngực bó sát vì chúng đều cản trở khả năng thoát mồ hôi tự nhiên của cơ thể. Quần áo có mùi sau khi tập luyện do vi khuẩn tác động tới da. Lựa chọn quần áo thoáng mát và được làm bằng vải sợi tự nhiên sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa tình trạng này. Hơn nữa, triclosan, một chất kháng khuẩn được sử dụng rộng rãi trong nhiều loại xà phòng và dầu gội đầu, cũng có thể ảnh hưởng tới một số người sở hữu làn da nhạy cảm. Làm sạch nhà cửa: Không chỉ thực phẩm, môi trường xung quanh cũng là yếu tố quan trọng góp phần gây dị ứng. Vệ sinh nhà ở thường xuyên có thể ngăn ngừa các tác nhân dẫn đến tình trạng này. Một trong những yếu tố môi trường gây dị ứng nguy hiểm nhất là nấm mốc. Tiến sĩ Leo cho biết, bệnh mãn tính này thực sự trở nên trầm trọng hơn khi bạn tiếp xúc với nấm mốc. Do đó, hãy thường xuyên vệ sinh nhà cửa , giặt chăn, ga trải giường, làm sạch các khu vực ẩm thấp và loại bỏ nấm mốc triệt để. Thanh lọc toàn diện: Trong cuốn sách “The Allergy Solution”, tiến sĩ Leo đã đề cập đến các phương pháp thanh lọc nhằm loại bỏ thực phẩm dễ gây dị ứng như lúa mì, đậu nành, sữa, ngô, đồ ăn lên men và trứng. Việc áp dụng chế độ ăn có kết hợp rau, trái cây, gia vị, thảo mộc và trà giúp nuôi dưỡng cơ thể, đồng thời tăng cường các chất dinh dưỡng thúc đẩy chức năng miễn dịch như flavonoid, axit folic và vitamin A. Hãy lưu ý đây chỉ là những bước ban đầu và bán phụ tùng máy chà sànmọi người nên luôn luôn kiểm tra toàn diện cơ thể nhằm xác định rõ nguyên nhân gây bệnh. Về cơ bản, dị ứng là phản ứng của hệ thống miễn dịch đối với các chất bên ngoài môi trường. Cliff Bassett, bác sĩ y khoa kiêm người sáng lập tổ chức Allergy and Asthma Care tại New York cho biết, chỉ cần tìm ra nguyên nhân, tình trạng này có thể dễ dàng được giải quyết.


----------

